# Problem Newmen Straight Pull Gen1 und Gen2 Naben - Hinterrad



## MTB_HaZa (7. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe zwei Custom Carbonlaufradsätze mit Newmen Straight Pull Naben.
Am Hardtail (Scott Scale SL BJ 2018) sind die Naben Gen1 aber bereits von Newmen umgebaut, dass kein Lagerspiel mehr eingestellt werden muss. Der LRS wurde 2018 gekauft.
Am Fully (Scott Spark SL Bj 2019) sind die Naben Gen2. Gekauft 2019.

Beide LRS sind mit SRAM XD Freilauf ausgestattet, montiert auf beiden eine Eagle XX1 12-fach Kassette.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Erstes Problem 2019: Am HT hatte ich ca. 1500km drauf als die ersten Probleme auftraten. Jedesmal wenn ich am kleinsten Ritzel der Kassette fuhr (Schwerster Gang) und ich in den Wiegetritt gegangen bin trat immer ein lauter Knall auf!! Dies ereignete Sich immer bei einer höheren Wattzahl so um die 300 Watt aufwärts, danach auch schon ab 200 Watt im Sitzen!
Wichtig ist, dass dieses Phänomen immer nur am kleinsten Ritzel aufgetreten ist!
Ich habe mir danach die entsprechenden Ersatzteile zum Warten der Nabe besorgt nach Anleitung von Newmen und als erstes die Lager gewechselt und mit dem Newmen Fett wieder eingefettet. Danach die Nabe wieder zusammengesetzt und ausprobiert... . 
Selbiges wie oben beschrieben trat wieder auf... . Danach habe ich bei Newmen angerufen und ihnen mein Problem geschildert. Daraufhin hat mir Newmen neue Zahnscheiben zukommen lassen. Diese habe ich nach Erhalt auch eingebaut und danach wieder eine Probefahrt gemacht.

Siehe da, selbes Problem wieder! Ich habe darauf wieder Newmen kontaktiert und nach längerem Telefonat dann den kompletten LRS zu Newmen eingesendet. 
Als der LRS wieder retour kam wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Gen1 Naben komplett umgebaut wurden das kein Lagerspiel mehr einzustellen ist.

Ich habe die Laufräder wieder eingebaut und eine Probefahrt gemacht. Das Problem war nach dem Umbau weck, juhu! Ich habe nochmals bei Newmen nachgefragt, was nun das Problem gewesen ist aber keiner konnte mir darauf eine Antwort geben... . 

Zweites Problem 2020: Ich habe mir dann 2019 auch noch ein neues Fully aufgebaut wieder mit Newmen Naben im LRS aber dieses mal mit Gen2. (Hatte mir den LRS leider bereits vor dem auftreten der Probleme mit dem Gen1 LRS gekauft)
Bis jetzt alles Problemlos bis auf letzte Woche als nun das selbige Problem wie oben erwähnt auch bei der Gen2 Hinterradnabe auftrat! 
Dieser LRS hat jetzt ca. 2000 - 2500km drauf und beginnt mit dem selben Problem wie bei der Gen1 Nabe am HT... . 
Jedesmal wenn ich in den Wiegetritt gehe, jetzt noch bei höherer Wattzahl ca. 400 Watt aufwärts, macht es wieder einen lauten Knall.
Dies hört sich an als ob das ganze Laufrad sich in alle Einzelteile zerlegen würde, der Knall ist dermaßen laut das sich Leute sogar erschrecken wenn dies auftritt.

Das kann es doch nicht sein, dass jetzt jedes Jahr die Naben Schrott sind? Überhaupt bei derartig wenig Kilometer wo diese bewegt wurden. Ich habe bereits einmal tel. Kontakt mit Newmen gehabt mit einer Dame die mir sagte, dass dies natürlich nicht sein darf aber ich *der Einzige sei* bei dem dieses Phänomen auftritt und sie noch nie etwas davon gehört hätten... . 

Hatte oder hat irgendeiner von euch das gleiche Problem wie ich und kann mir eventuell sagen was los ist? Jedes Jahr aufs neue den LRS zu Newmen einsenden kanns ja nicht sein... . Beim alten Bike fuhr ich jahrelang Tune King Kong und DT Swiss Naben ohne das irgend ein Problem aufgetreten ist... . 

Ich bin echt sauer, zwei Laufradsätze und bei jedem Tritt das selbe Problem auf... . Bin über jeden Input von euch dankbar!

Bg


----------



## ONE78 (7. April 2020)

Liegt es evtl am 10er ritzel der Kassette?
Also die Kette springt über, da nur minimal Zähne im Eingriff sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_HaZa (7. April 2020)

Das kann es meines Erachtens nicht sein aus folgenden Gründen:

- Beim Gen1 LRS habe ich danach die Kassette wieder montiert nachdem Newmen das Innenleben ausgewechselt hatte, seitdem keine Probleme. Die Gen1 hat seit der Auswechslung ca. 300-400km drauf.

- Beim Gen2 LRS kam die Kassette auch neu drauf, alle Zähne sehen gut aus und wenn es so wäre würde es mich höchstwahrscheinlich nach vorne überschlagen bei hohen Wattzahlen wenn man beim Wiegetritt das Körpergewicht nach vorne verlagert. Ein überspringen über die Zähne würde ich auf jedenfall merken. Im Sitzen habe ich das bis jetzt noch nicht, so wie damals bei der Gen1 Nabe. Kam bei der Gen1 aber auch nach der Zeit...


----------



## MG (7. April 2020)

Die Zahnscheiben sind das garantiert nicht, da beim kleinsten Ritzel die geringste Kraft auf den Freilauf einwirkt.
Wenn es die Zahnscheiben wären, dann wäre das Phänomen auf allen anderen Ritzeln auch .. und dort dann schon bei geringerer Kraft.
Vielleicht "hüpft" ja nur die Kette?
Beim nem XD kann fast nichts anderes sein. Prüfe das mal ...


----------



## MTB_HaZa (7. April 2020)

Das selbe dachten wir bei der Gen1 Nabe am HT auch, daher hatte ich die Kettenlänge nochmals überprüft und ebenso eine neue XX1 Eagle Kette montiert aber half nichts... .
Erst wie ihr die Nabe umgebaut retourniert hattet war alles wie es sein sollte, bis jetzt Gott sei Dank ohne Probleme aber ist auch noch nicht wirklich Laufleistung drauf und wird sich heuer auch nicht viel ändern da das HT nur für Rennen hergenommen wird.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch am Fully eine neue Kette montieren nur um auch das wieder ausschließen zu können. Ich frage mich schon warum das komplett gleiche Problem auch bei der Gen2 Hinterradnabe wieder auftritt wie bei der Gen1... .
Warum war das laute Krachen dann nach Umrüstung durch euch weck? Habe die selbe Kette (SRAM XX1 12fach) und die selbe Kassette (SRAM XX1 12fach) wieder montiert wie zuvor... .

Es ist eine andere Nabengeneration, ein anderes Bike, eine andere Kassette usw. welches am Fully montiert ist... .
Für mich alles Fragen über Fragen die nicht in Richtung Kette, Kassette deuten.


----------



## feedyourhead (7. April 2020)

Wenn es nur am äußersten Ritzel vorkommt und nicht auf den Verschleiß des Ritzel zurückzuführen ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Zahnscheiben nicht richtig ineinandergreifen/verkanten aufgrund der Belastung am äußersten Rand? Das 10er Ritzel liegt vermutlich außerhalb der beiden Freilaufkörperlager hier addieren sich die Toleranzen der Lager auf der Achse bei einem in der Mitte gleichen sie sich aus? Sprich der Freilaufkörper steht dann (je nach Toleranzen) ganz leicht schief.
Kann das sein?

Vermutlich werden 400 Watt aufwärts auf dem 10er Ritzel auch nur bei den wenigsten Kunden  vorkommen. Bei mir jedenfalls nie


----------



## Plumpssack (8. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wenn es nur am äußersten Ritzel vorkommt und nicht auf den Verschleiß des Ritzel zurückzuführen ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Zahnscheiben nicht richtig ineinandergreifen/verkanten aufgrund der Belastung am äußersten Rand? Das 10er Ritzel liegt vermutlich außerhalb der beiden Freilaufkörperlager hier addieren sich die Toleranzen der Lager auf der Achse bei einem in der Mitte gleichen sie sich aus? Sprich der Freilaufkörper steht dann (je nach Toleranzen) ganz leicht schief.
> Kann das sein?
> 
> Vermutlich werden 400 Watt aufwärts auf dem 10er Ritzel auch nur bei den wenigsten Kunden  vorkommen. Bei mir jedenfalls nie


Dann wären die Stirnverzahnungen nach kürzester dermaßen verschlissen, dass der Freilauf auch wieder gar nicht mehr greifen würde, egal auf welchem Ritzel.


----------



## MTB_HaZa (8. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wenn es nur am äußersten Ritzel vorkommt und nicht auf den Verschleiß des Ritzel zurückzuführen ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Zahnscheiben nicht richtig ineinandergreifen/verkanten aufgrund der Belastung am äußersten Rand? Das 10er Ritzel liegt vermutlich außerhalb der beiden Freilaufkörperlager hier addieren sich die Toleranzen der Lager auf der Achse bei einem in der Mitte gleichen sie sich aus? Sprich der Freilaufkörper steht dann (je nach Toleranzen) ganz leicht schief.
> Kann das sein?
> 
> Vermutlich werden 400 Watt aufwärts auf dem 10er Ritzel auch nur bei den wenigsten Kunden  vorkommen. Bei mir jedenfalls nie



Finde ich vom Denkansatz her nicht abwegig deine Vermutung! Würde es eventuell erklären warum das gleiche Problem bei den Gen1 und jetzt auch bei Gen2 auftritt... . 
Ich denke schon, dass auch andere Newmen Naben Besitzer auf solche Wattzahlen kommen.  Bei mir liegt der VOmax Wert bei 420 Watt, kann ich ca 4-5min halten. Bei Sprints hatte ich schon ein paar Sekundenausschläge von 1,1-1,2kW auf der Wattkurbel daher habe ich mich damals vom Laufradbauer beraten lassen welcher mir einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf anstatt Sperrklinke empfohlen hatte, konkret die von Newmen. 
Aber wenn das Problem jetzt ständig auftritt und ich es nicht selbst gelöst bekomme und immer wieder den Satz zu Newmen einschicken muss dann verzweifle ich, zumal die Carbonlaufradsätze einen Haufen an Geld gekostet haben. Auch die Naben sind nicht billig gewesen... .


----------



## feedyourhead (8. April 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Dann wären die Stirnverzahnungen nach kürzester dermaßen verschlissen, dass der Freilauf auch wieder gar nicht mehr greifen würde, egal auf welchem Ritzel.


Ja, vermutlich...


----------



## feedyourhead (8. April 2020)

MTB_HaZa schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass auch andere Newmen Naben Besitzer auf solche Wattzahlen kommen.


Klar werden Einige solche Wattzahlen leisten. Nur eben vermutlich eher Wenige auf dem kleinsten Ritzel einer MTB Kassette.


----------



## MG (8. April 2020)

Wenn die Zahnscheiben nur 1 x durchrutschen ist es vorbei, dann sind diese „hinüber“.
Die Zahnscheiben können es unmöglich sein.
Keine Ahnung an was es liegt, glaube aber nicht an der Nabe.
Kann mir nur vorstellen dass es an Kette, Kassette, Schaltwerk, Schaltauge oder Schaltwerkeinstellung liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2020)

MG schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahnscheiben nur 1 x durchrutschen ist es vorbei, dann sind diese „hinüber“.


Echt? 1x nur?


----------



## feedyourhead (9. April 2020)

Anscheinend ist es ja auch nur ein lauter Knall, ohne Einfluss auf den Antrieb.
Das würde Zahnscheiben und Überspringen der Kette ausschließen.


----------



## MG (9. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es ja auch nur ein lauter Knall, ohne Einfluss auf den Antrieb.
> Das würde Zahnscheiben und Überspringen der Kette ausschließen.


Ein Knall ohne Einfluss auf den Antrieb ist an sich schon "komisch" ….


----------



## MTB_HaZa (9. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es ja auch nur ein lauter Knall, ohne Einfluss auf den Antrieb.
> Das würde Zahnscheiben und Überspringen der Kette ausschließen.



"Nur" ein lauter Knall, glaub mir ich trau mich echt nicht mehr reinzutreten wenn ich am 10er Ritzel fahre weil dieser Knall geht durch Mark und Bein so laut wie der ist! Da tut mir als Vollblut MTB und RR Fahrer das Herz weh wenn ich sowas höre, überhaupt bei einem Bike das tausende von Euros gekostet hat... . Ich denke du kannst das sicher nachvollziehen sowie meinen Unmut das exakt das selbe Problem wieder auftritt in Verbindung mit einer NEWMEN Nabe... .



MG schrieb:


> Ein Knall ohne Einfluss auf den Antrieb ist an sich schon "komisch" ….



@MG : Wie bitte erklärst du dir das dann bei der Gen1 Nabe die ihr umgerüstet habt mit exakt dem selben Fehlerbild wie jetzt auch bei der Gen2 Nabe? Würde mich schon sehr interessieren.
Ich will NEWMEN nicht schlecht reden, Kundenfreundlich seit ihr ja und habt auch eine unkomplizierte Abwicklung für Reparaturen, aber wenn exakt das selbe Problem jetzt auch bei der Gen2 auftritt und die Umrüstung der Gen1 Nabe bei NEWMEN das Problem beseitigt hat ist das auch für mich extrem "komisch" ... . Warum konnte mir damals niemand bei NEWMEN den Fehler nennen am Telefon? Hatte 3mal nachgefragt, ich bekam nur zu hören "Der Kollege hat nichts auf den Reparaturzettel geschrieben was der Fehlergrund ist"... . Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass mein Laufrad hergenommen wurde ohne zu prüfen was wirklich der Fehler ist, alles Raus, was neues Rein in die Nabe und wieder zurück an den Kunden wie es die meisten Hersteller praktizieren. Lange Prüfen kostet mehr als gleich was neues rein zu machen... .
Zum Glück war das Problem auch dadurch beseitigt und daher habe ich mich mit der oben genannten Aussage "beschwichtigen" lassen damals... . Irgendwann hat man dann die Nerven nicht mehr dazu überhaupt wenn man immer das gleiche zu hören bekommt. Hoffe nur das taucht bei der Gen1 nie wieder auf!

Ich habe heute eine neue Kette montiert, es passiert das gleiche. Sofort reproduzierbar auch im Sitzen bei langsamer Trittfrequenz am 10er Ritzel auf der Geraden und dann stark reintreten das ein hohes Drehmoment zustande kommt und immer wieder ein extrem lauter Knall.
Ich habe jetzt eine neue XX1 Eagle Kassette bestellt und probier das auch noch aus um es ganz ausschließen zu können, dass das Problem von den Schaltwerkkomponenten herrührt... . Auch Schaltauge, Anschläge usw. werde ich dann nochmals überprüfen wenn die neue Kassette montiert ist.

Wenn das Problem dann auch nicht weck ist, dann liegt es für mich auf der Hand das irgendwas in der Nabe passiert was den Knall verursacht. Genauso wie bei der Gen1 Nabe damals... .

Mich nervt es extrem da ich jetzt zwei Laufräder habe mit NEWMEN Naben verbaut und exakt das selbe Problem bei den Gen2 auftritt wie auch damals bei den Gen1. Bei der Gen1 war auch keine SRAM Komponente oder Einstellung schuld, das kam definitiv von der Nabe.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. April 2020)

MTB_HaZa schrieb:


> ich *der Einzige sei* bei dem dieses Phänomen auftritt und sie noch nie etwas davon gehört hätten... .


----------

